

Show HN: WeTopTen – Create top 10 of books, movies, albums and more - duplikey
http://wetopten.com

======
duplikey
Another of my experiment. This time playing with amazon and fb APIs. I'll
probably add some open graph integration in the next days.

Any feedback is appreciated ;)

